#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  The Dead in Penang

## dirtydog

Well thats not quite true, I believe most were sleeping, don't they have homes to goto?






*Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

----------


## dirtydog

*Penang Visa Run Page*

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## aging one

Looks a lot like the maids at my university in hot season.

----------


## dirtydog

Ok this guy defineately aint dead, but with him being blind and so many drains not having covers on I don't think has much of a life expentancey.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Did you go to the 'Mexican' over the road from the blind man, DD?

----------


## dirtydog

I certainly did, and I even have a picture of one of the rats in there  :Smile:

----------


## colourful-era

would that be the 'Mexican' on Chulia st.?

good bit of nosh in there -  too good for the likes of you though Marmite.. :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Okay I don't really believe this guy was taking time off being the CEO of some big company, yep, I reckon he is one of the rough sleepers who hang out on the lovely floors of the Oriental Hotel, but hell at least he was trying to make some dosh, the other beggars were all on the pedestrian overpass that leads to the Komtar building, he was in the like grounds of the Komtar, yeah I gave him some money  :Smile:

----------


## Hootad Binky

> would that be the 'Mexican' on Chulia st.?
> 
> good bit of nosh in there -  too good for the likes of you though Marmite..


Excellent food there! The burritos actually had sliced beef brisket.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

How old are these guys? Do they age at the same pace as Asian women?

----------


## dirtydog

These 3 pictures I took at the Komtar building, this first guy had no legs, no idea if he dragged himself there or if somebody carried him there.



This guy was passed out on the sidewalk.



One of the gold shop security guards with his pump action remington shotgun, wonder what he does on his days off for fun.

----------


## Told Stool

When I saw the subject line of this one, I immediately thought of the cemeteries there.  Saw quite a few tombstones.

----------


## panama hat

> These 3 pictures I took at the Komtar building, this first guy had no legs, no idea if he dragged himself there or if somebody carried him there.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was passed out on the sidewalk.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the gold shop security guards with his pump action remington shotgun, wonder what he does on his days off for fun.


Enemy combatant

----------


## expat99

read about a male tourist mauled to death by a dog in Penang - he was taking photos in an orchard - how horrifc

----------


## Happyman

I knew an old boy in Kuala Selangor ( he was about 60) and he had lived/ slept in his pedal rickshaw for over 40 years !! Never had a permanent home and was perfectly happy ! - He was our company messenger/gofor and a lovely chap !!

----------


## sabang

The seedy underbelly of Penang still survives, albeit much lower key these days. It used to be a major drug supermarket and transhipment place, infamous. Complete with skagged out western hippies, and hard core, long term local druggies. Allegedly several of these rickshaw wallah's and street sleepers still are junkies.

----------


## terry57

Thing about Penang, there's all these homeless people scanking around the joint but I always feel safe. 

Just don't hang around back streets at 2.00 Am could be a different story.

----------


## sabang

> Just don't hang around back streets at 2.00 Am


We went out to find a dim sum place, before dawn, and walked along Chulia. About the only streetlife about was ladybot hookers.

----------


## terry57

> walked along Chulia. About the only streetlife about was ladybot hookers.




And my god, how friggin fugly are they ?

Quite sinful actually and strictly aimed at French cross dressers.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## porno frank

Those pics sort of remind me of those dudes sleeping on the street in Tijuana.

----------

